# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Testex 250 mg FAKE. Altana Spain.

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Be ware guys this is fake and contains 0% active.

----------


## hydroP

Did you get them tested yourself?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

yes bro that have been tested in lab. they dont have nothing only oil
if you see testex weed that lot# its fake

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

They where tested by William Llewelynns Body of Science. I sent them in myself. They have a strange fault see the T underneath the L I post a comparisonpic to show real-fake

Look on the note, it looks like there is a very very little bit of Sustanon inside ( 4 esters)  :1hifu:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

They look like good fakes.

----------


## Pensilneck

Looks very good fake, is it possible to scratch the writnings of the amp? If not it`s very difficult to say is it real or fake, exept if get them tested. Damn, those were very reliable to buy, but not anymore :Frown:  Fakers  :1hifu:

----------


## sharky55

ive got the same ampoules at home.they have the same lote number T 05.does that mean mine are definately fake.in the bodyofscience photo why is the arrow pointing to the the T.help needed maryland and dutch body builder

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Look how the T is placed underneath the L . With the fake (on the left) the T exactly underneath the L, from ALTANA.

----------

